# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  soucis forum/facebook

## lycange

j ai un soucis depuis ce soir seulement je ne l avais pas cette apres midi

si je suis connecter sur facebook , et que je viens sur rescue (via un autre onglet) , en moins d une minute je me vois rediriger sur fb sans avoir rien demander et avec un message d erreur 

l'adresse ce transforme alors a ca : https://www.facebook.com/dialog/perm...arent&sdk=joey


le probleme ce regle des que je me deco de fb (et en restant deco de fb mais sur la page quand meme ) je reste bien sur rescue
ce que je viens de faire d ailleurs 
je vous mets des screens pour etre plus precise

----------


## Algo

J'avoue que je n'ai pas la moindre idée du problème qui est assez étrange...

Je vous conseille d'essayer d'ouvrir rescue et facebook, et de vous déconnecter de chacun de vos comptes, puis de vous reconnecter.
Si ca ne change rien peut être essayer de changer de navigateur voir si le problème existe toujours. Si en changeant de navigateur le problème ne se reproduit pas, vous pouvez essayer de supprimer les cookies du navigateur qui pose problème (attention cela aura pour effet de supprimer toutes les connections automatiques via l'option "Se souvenir de moi" il faudra donc se reconnecter manuellement à chaque site une fois).
Si le problème persiste faites moi signe je demanderai avis ailleurs...

----------


## lycange

bizarrement ca a l air regler oO alors que je n ai rien fait , mais bon vu que le probleme etait lié a fb ca m etonnerais pas que ce soit lui qui merdouiller ^^

si ca recommence je previendrait 

merci pour la rapidité de la reponse en tout cas ^^

----------


## Algo

> http://www.itespresso.fr/facebook-co...que-61628.html
> 
> Voilà l'explication


Merci, j'avais pas trouvé l'article.

Donc pour ceux qui ne souhaite pas lire, c'était un problème temporaire lié à facebook. Reste que je ne crois pas que l'auteur se soit connecté via facebook (?) mais "peu importe" si le problème est résolu.

----------


## lycange

effectivement je n etais pas connecté au forum via fb , mais bon vu que rescue est sur fb ca a bugger 
du moment que ce soit réparé , c est le plus important ^^

----------

